# Florida Sportsman Fishing Show in Orlando, Florida



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Florida Sportsman Fishing Show—Orlando

Event Date: 10/18/2003

Event Details

Florida Sportsman Fishing Show in Orlando, Florida
Saturday, October 18, 2003–Sunday, October 19, 2003
Saturday: 10:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.; Sunday: 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.
Florida Sportsman Magazine has fishing shows every year throughout the state of Florida. The shows are "Florida's Biggest and Best Exposition of Fishing Gear, Outfitters, Resorts, Marine Art, Guides and Charterboats", and offer continuous seminars throughout the day on fishing techniques. 

Come to the Florida Sportsman show and visit the FWC's display and the Grand Slam Tank, a 500-gallon aquarium housing red fish, snook and seatrout. Staff will also be on hand to answer questions about fishing regulations.

Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 West Colonial Drive
Orlando, Florida

Maybe I will go and get me that snook out of that 500-gallon aquarium.


----------

